# towed fish



## hierbabuena

Hi everyone,

does somebody know of a Spanish equivalent for this term?

There's a picture here, just in case:
http://www.quantrosensing.com/lc1_boat_proton_lg2.jpg

Thanks in advance


----------



## Marxelo

Parece un _sonar de arrastre_. Pero en la website que pusiste lo llaman magnetometer, o sea, un magnetómetro.


----------



## Peter P

El término lo traduciría como *tubo de arrastre*, pero no me parece que sea este el término. En este enlace en la traducción aparece como pez de arrastre.
IMBAT3000 : A new deep *towed fish* system for the offshore oil industry - [ Traducir esta página ]

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Peter P

Marxelo said:


> _sonar de arrastre_.


 
Este me parece más lógico.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *hierbabuena!*

My personal suggestion is as follows:


"*sonar remolcado con visión lateral y sintética*".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## hierbabuena

Marxelo said:


> Parece un _sonar de arrastre_. Pero en la website que pusiste lo llaman magnetometer, o sea, un magnetómetro.


 
No había notado lo de magnetómetro; es que busqué tanto que ya ni veía. Lo de "sonar de arrastre" me suena bien, y si Peter P también está de acuerdo mejor, ya somos más


----------



## hierbabuena

Benzene said:


> Hi *hierbabuena!*
> 
> My personal suggestion is as follows:
> 
> 
> "*sonar remolcado con visión lateral y sintética*".
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Benzene


 

Gracias Benzene. Te quería preguntar por qué lo de "visión lateral y sintética", no por estar en desacuerdo, sino para aprender.


----------



## 0scar

Esa cosa no es un sonar, es un "magnetrometro de protón", es un detector de metales ferrosos.
Sobra información en Google para no confundirlo con un sonar.


----------



## Benzene

¡Hola *hierbabuena!*


"En el contexto el adjetivo "*sintética*" significa que el aparejo a radiofrecuencia también permite una visión global del espacio submarino explorado (ángulo=360°)".

¡Saludos!

Benzene


----------



## hierbabuena

Benzene said:


> ¡Hola *hierbabuena!*
> 
> 
> "En el contexto el adjetivo "*sintética*" significa que el aparejo a radiofrecuencia también permite una visión global del espacio submarino explorado (ángulo=360°)".
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> Benzene


 
Ah, está muy bien. Quería saber para confirmar 100% con el contexto que tengo, que es un trabajo que me tiene loca.

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda y saludos


----------

